# Finally pulled the trigger on pellet smoker.



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Lowes had the Pit Boss 820 Deluxe on sale for $399 and I get free assembly and delivery. Curious what those that have these grills or similar find to be a good choice for wood pellets. I know Pit Boss also makes pellets and I'll give them a try but prefer firsthand feedback.


All input appreciated.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a Rec Tec Pellet Smoker, and I have bought many different brands but I went back to the Rec Tec https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DDI0WX0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I have an AmazinGrillWorks pellet smoker and Iâ€™ve used a bunch of different ones. B&B pellets from Academy and HEB are good, Iâ€™ll usually mix apple, hickory,pecan or oak depending on what they have. Iâ€™m using the Green Moutain blend that Buc-eeâ€™s carries with good success, itâ€™s really clean and smokes well with no dust in the bottom of the bag. Good luck, you will love it!


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Lowes had the Pit Boss 820 Deluxe on sale for $399 and I get free assembly and delivery. Curious what those that have these grills or similar find to be a good choice for wood pellets. I know Pit Boss also makes pellets and I'll give them a try but prefer firsthand feedback.
> 
> All input appreciated.


Bought the same one at Lowes about a month ago and have been extremly happy with it! Ribs,pork chops,brisket have all turned out great
Really like to put some pork chops on and set it on smoke for about 45 minutes and then crank it up on high to finish.Turns out fantastic!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

tinman03 said:


> Bought the same one at Lowes about a month ago and have been extremly happy with it! Ribs,pork chops,brisket have all turned out great
> Really like to put some pork chops on and set it on smoke for about 45 minutes and then crank it up on high to finish.Turns out fantastic!


Thanks! What pellets have you tried?


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Thanks! What pellets have you tried?


The Pit Boss competition bag.also from lowes


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I bought the same pit a little over a year ago on clearance at Academy. I love cooking on it, but did have issues with the controller after a while. Even with replacing the controller I'm in for much less than the cost of the competition. My favorite pellets are Lumberjack competition blend. I got in on a group buy and bought 1/4 ton for a lot less than anything I could find around here and the quality is much better. If you want to buy locally I've found the B&B pellets to be good.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Lowes had the Pit Boss 820 Deluxe on sale for $399 and I get free assembly and delivery. Curious what those that have these grills or similar find to be a good choice for wood pellets. I know Pit Boss also makes pellets and I'll give them a try but prefer firsthand feedback.
> 
> All input appreciated.


I bought this same smoker back in June and absolutely love it. I buy the Pit Boss competition blend pellets. Walmart usually has a 40 lb bag for 14 bucks. The smoke alone smells so good you'll want to lick the grill!!


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

I've used B&B and Treager mesquite pellets both work well. I've had a Pit Boss 820 Deluxe for about a year now and love it.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Delivered this morning but I'm hunting this weekend. Guess she'll have to just look good for a few more days before the first burn. Appreciate the suggestions / feedback.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Lumberjack pecan pellets have been my favorite. Second has been the B&B comp blend purchased at Academy.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Delivered this morning but I'm hunting this weekend. Guess she'll have to just look good for a few more days before the first burn. Appreciate the suggestions / feedback.


Question. Did you walk into Loweâ€™s and find the deal? Or see the clearance price in the add or online? 
Iâ€™m interested in finding one at $399 also. 
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

ibtbone said:


> Question. Did you walk into Loweâ€™s and find the deal? Or see the clearance price in the add or online?
> Iâ€™m interested in finding one at $399 also.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last few times I have been in the Bee Cave Lowes they still had a bunch marked at $399.Should be the same at all.

Funny,I just got thru cleaning mine and realized I didnt have the diffuser plate in the right spot.It came already assembled and was just laying on the bottom of the barrel instead of on top of the brackets.Couldnt imagine it cooking any better but at least now the grease trap will work!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

tinman03 said:


> Last few times I have been in the Bee Cave Lowes they still had a bunch marked at $399.Should be the same at all.
> 
> Funny,I just got thru cleaning mine and realized I didnt have the diffuser plate in the right spot.It came already assembled and was just laying on the bottom of the barrel instead of on top of the brackets.Couldnt imagine it cooking any better but at least now the grease trap will work!


Thanks for the heads up. However, the spring Texas store it is still regular price. Asked a manager about price matching the Loweâ€™s at bee caves and got a large middle finger. Oh well. If anyone in the Houston area on clearance please share the location.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have the same pit and I also love it. I use mostly B&B Mesquite, Hickory, or Pecan pellets but also use cherry and apple for poultry. If you haven't already done it, get a wireless, remote meat thermometer.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

ibtbone said:


> Thanks for the heads up. However, the spring Texas store it is still regular price. Asked a manager about price matching the Loweâ€™s at bee caves and got a large middle finger. Oh well. If anyone in the Houston area on clearance please share the location.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep an eye on Academy. They used to put them on at $399 a couple of times a year.


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

pknight6 said:


> Keep an eye on Academy. They used to put them on at $399 a couple of times a year.


Academy in Conroe had the Pit Boss 820 Deluxe at $399


----------

